
Show HN: RossTennis - RossTennis
http://www.rosstennis.com
======
RossTennis
Hi folks,

After a couple years of toil and grind I finally managed to build a predictive
model for pro tennis. It analyses around 100 data points per player and
creates odds / probability of winning the match. That model is now winning at
a flat rate of 12.5% (over a smallish sample of a few hundred bets, but looks
solid).

So, after the model was working, I decided to build a website with my friend
where other tennis fans can check matchups, see predictions and get a better
head to head analysis than anything else that exists out there. (Point: Most
other h2h sites show data which is not directly comparable between the two
players, where as my site produces relative comparison points).

I'd love for you to check out the site and see what you think. Any feedback,
good or bad, is always welcomed! And if you are a tennis fan you can join my
whatsapp betting group too.

And if you are interested in the business side of things:

We are trying to generate revenue three ways: 1) affiliate revenue 2)
licensing our data to other sites 3) the betting fund (currently 25k)

We're also working heavily on SEO optimisation, and building up a community of
tennis betting fans.

I might also sell tips in the future as there is a big market for that but I'm
currently aiming more high end, e.g. fund investment, high priced tips. Pretty
much testing a few things at present and see what might work.

Thanks for checking it out.

Ross.

